

Kitty Launcher – a MAC OS X project launcher for developers - xcast3d
http://kittylauncher.com

======
xcast3d
A simple tool to add to your developer toolbox. Its a menubar app to launch
your project in your preferred editor and terminal with options to do git
pulls and open in finder. Start developing quicker.

